# شرح إضافة مقاطع الفيديو الى موقع youtube



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

ملف صغير 

شرح متحرك










​


----------



## holiness (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا كليمو ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## holiness (8 مايو 2010)

بس انا ودي اسالك لو تعرف طريقة لرفع فيديو على اليوتيوب اكثر من 10 دقايق 
لانه ما يسمح الفيديو يكون اطول من 10


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2010)

بالحقيقة هذه الطريقة الوحيدة التي اعرفها

جربت تضغط الفيديو مثلاً


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا كليمو ..كان نفسى اعرف ازاى بتتعمل 
هشوف الملف و اجرب 
ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2010)

*ثانكس كليمووو*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*zezza

اوكى مشكورة لردك

الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*نورررررررتِ يا كوكى*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كليموا شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111

الشكر لمرورك اخي الرب يباركك


----------

